# Johor Expat Football Team



## hoas (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys. Looking for players to form a football team in JB. Games played at the fantastic Edu City Stadium. Ex pats only sorry. Probably my have weekly kick about with a match every 2 weeks versus local teams and Singapore teams. If your interested please contact me Stuart Stafford on +601117508272


----------



## kmd (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi did this ever go any further? I've recently moved to KL to teach from the UK and looking to join a football club.


----------

